# Buffalo Wireless Router Won't Connect!!



## Gabriella0206 (Jan 23, 2010)

I have a MacBook Pro running Leopard 10.5.8. I have a Buffalo Wireless Router. A few days ago, my boyfriend and I got a new entertainment center and we needed to disassemble our modem and wireless router. When we reconnected the wireless and the modem, the wireless would not work! We tried resetting the modem several times and reconnecting and disconnecting the chords. 

Why won't it work?!?!.. help?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello and welcome to TSF!

Power cycling your Modem and Router might help:

1. Save all your current work, close all open applications, then shut down your computer. Wait for a minute. 
2. First, turn your Router off and wait for a couple of minutes. 
3. Turn off your modem. 
4. Disconnect all the ethernet cables that are connected to the router and modem and the PC. 
5. Reconnect them and ensure that there are no loose connections in between them. 
6. Now, switch on your PC and let it boot. 
7. Switch on the modem first and after it gets initialized, switch on the router.


----------



## Gabriella0206 (Jan 23, 2010)

Tried that... doesn't work. The wireless light won't turn on as if there is no connection at all, even though all of the chords are assembled properly.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

You're able to direct connect to the Router and the Modem correct? Can you ping the Router using wireless connection? If you do not know the Router's IP, you can provide me an ipconfig /all and I'll be able to assist you. Can you do this while you are connected directly to the router?

Here's the guide:
Click on Start => run and type the word cmd on the blank field. From the black screen, type the word ipconfig /all and press enter. Right click on the black screen choose Select All and Paste the results here.

Most likely you'll have to the a RESET of the Router to the factory default. We'll see first the outcome of the ping.


----------



## Gabriella0206 (Jan 23, 2010)

Even hardwiring the modem to the router to the computer doesn't work. I tried pinging but I get nothing. I tried to use the diagnostic button on the side of the router (worked once before) but it's not doing anything. Only the power led is lighting up.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Any other computer or laptop that you can try a direct connection to either the Modem or the Router that we can test?

If this is unsuccessful, I would do a RESET of your Buffalo Wireless router. I can give you a detail guide on this. Also, you may try this link for Buffalo and download your Manual.
http://www.buffalotech.com/support/downloads/


----------

